# VERY lethargic, NO appetite & less than normal temp in 2+ yo???? What is it??



## mmhinton (Mar 25, 2008)

We have been on vacation all week and stayed last night in a hotel on our way home. My husband got sick (vomiting/diarrhea - only overnight) and during the night our 2yo was awake ALL night variously stating "my tummy hurts" then "I'm hungry (dh gave him a snack)" then "I want to play". It was difficult to discern true "tumm hurt" vs saying that b/c daddy was sick.
BUT this morning, our son did NOT want to wake up. Our normally VERY energetic little boy has been incredibly lethargic all day - slept the WHOLE way home (6-8 hours) in the car - has no appetite, and seems to have a less than normal temp. He has no vomiting, diarrhea.
Please, help if anyone has any ideas? Our son is NEVER this lethargic or sleepy!?


----------



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

this seems scary to me. if my son had those symptoms, I would take him to the hospital. Especially since it has been quite a number of hours. I hope your lo feels better soon


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

Our whole family got sick at the end of our vacation. DD2 threw up a couple of times, then 24 hours later I started vomiting/diarhea, 12 hours later DH, the same, DD1 go it last very cranky and tired, slept majority of the trip home 20 hours, but was fine once we got home. She never had diahrea and threw up only a couple of times when we were in the car on the way home. We had no thermometer with us so we don't know what our temp was. After we got home it dispursed among the rest of the family. Not everyone puked and not everyone ran a fever, so the symptoms varied.

You have to realize, if he was up all night he has to make that sleep up somewhere aka the trip home. Is he drinking just fine? If he is drinking and not vomiting I wouldn't be too worried, so long as the sleep pattern returns to normal over the next 24 hours. You might find he it up all night again, hope thats the case. But trust your gut, if you really think something is wrong do what you need to do.


----------



## mmhinton (Mar 25, 2008)

I definitely realize that symptoms are different for different people (especially kids vs adults). The making up sleep I'm ok with too (hey makes for an easier trip!)








His skin has felt cool all day and once home, temp was low with thermometer. He is not wanting to eat, drink or do anything except lay there (mostly asleep). He is not vomiting or having diarrhea, so that is good, but I am still concerned about dehydration until / unless we can get him to drink more!
It is just so very not like him to be sooo lethargic (and by lethargic I mean rag-doll like) or clingy!
Fevers, vomiting, diarrhea, I know what to do with it....this - I have NO idea!

If he is still like this in the morning, we will be calling / going to the dr.!


----------



## redsfree (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds like your DS is working through a stomach bug. Hopefully, he won't come to vomiting, but you may see some looser stool over the next few days. Yeah, I agree with OceansEve--he's most likely lethargic and sleepy because he didn't sleep at all last night. If he continues to be incredibly lethargic and unresponsive over the next few days, then I'd call the doctor. It doesn't hurt to make a call if it gives you peace of mind. Otherwise, plenty of rest and fluids, and when he's up for it B.R.A.T (bananas, rice, applesauce, & toast) food. Hope he feels better soon!!


----------



## windorabug (Mar 8, 2007)

my dd is going through the same thing right now. she is normally very active & has just been laying around on the couch or on my lap sleeping on & off. she did have some vomiting the past 2 mornings/nights & has not really eaten anything except nursing & a few bites of dry toast. she fell asleep at 5:30 tonight - usual bedtime is 8:30 -9:00 pm.
I think if this continues another day I will go on in to our pedi. by the way I am also feeling really bad today so I think it is just a stomach bug & hopefully will pass soon for us & your family.


----------



## Miss 1928 (Nov 12, 2007)

Eloisa (21 months) just finished a bout with a Stomach Flu that's been going around. (Ugh, Now I have it...Bleeech) She (and I) had several of the same symptoms your DS has, but she did vomit a few times and some very nasty diarrhea.

I hope your LO feels better soon.


----------



## sarahr (Mar 29, 2007)

Dr. Sears has a discussion on lethargy on his website: http://www.askdrsears.com/html/8/t086800.asp

He says that if a child is really lethargic, you need to go to the ER. But he says that true lethargy is less common than parents think.

I hope he feels better!


----------

